
20-week Study: Facial exercises help middle-aged appear more youthful - DrScump
https://news.northwestern.edu/stories/2018/january/facial-exercises-help-middle-aged-women-appear-more-youthful/
======
Nihilartikel
It's not really related to the story, but training my facial muscles has been
a low-commitment hobby for me. I noticed that I could do the 'Elvis Presley'
lip curl naturally on the right side of my mouth, but not the left at all,
which I found strangely irritating. So, for the next week or two I spent maybe
5 minutes after brushing my teeth practicing in the mirror.

First scrunching up my entire lip, and spending time deliberately trying to
get better isolation on my left side. It took a little while, but now I can
curl my left top lip with barely a twitch of the muscles on the right side.

Carrying on with this, I've gone on to train to wiggle my ears, arch eyebrows
independently(still can only do it on the left side), and to deliberately
control my orbicularis oculi muscles which comes in really handy to make a
posed smile look warm and natural.. Or to express subtle skepticism/ disgust
by flexing one in isolation of the other. I'm guessing actors and comedians
probably do this a lot; haven't bothered to Google it.

I don't think its so much about strengthening of the facial muscles as it is
about paving the nerve pathways. Like physical therapy.

~~~
Scaevolus
Flaring your nostrils is another fun trick, and seems to be linked to inhaling
and throat movements.

------
cafard
But when my glass shows me myself indeed/Beated and chop't with tanned
antiquity....

(Sonnet 62, [https://rpo.library.utoronto.ca/poems/shakespeares-
sonnets-s...](https://rpo.library.utoronto.ca/poems/shakespeares-sonnets-sin-
self-love-possesseth-all-mine-eye))

------
mromanuk
Is a known fact that exercise for the body improves tone, look, etc but
workout for your face is a different matter? weird.

~~~
forkLding
It depends and needs research, after all lots of abs exercises havent shown to
significantly reduce abdominal fat in comparison with any general exercise
like running

~~~
n4r9
More generally, it's impossible to target any individual area for fat
reduction.

~~~
mromanuk
yep, there is a lot of misconception with exercise and fat burning.

------
Hnrobert42
I can’t imagine carving out 30 minutes each day for face-sculpting exercises.
I grew bored just reading the descriptions of the exercises.

------
montalbano
Reminds me of this slightly comical video I saw ages ago:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSA-1tZZTPM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSA-1tZZTPM)

maybe was just ahead of her time!

------
syspec
Exercise descriptions are so hard to follow, i couldn't follow these. I
imagine if there was a simple gif, i would immediately get it.

------
eternalban
Thousands-of-years study by the Chinese confirms the results.

